# Fort Yargo State Park Hunt 12\02-12\03



## fishhunt05 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone have any tips as to what to expect on this hunt. I was trying to find a park map and some kind of rules and regulations for the hunt. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 17, 2014)

You will soon receive a letter with all the details of the hunt, mandatory pre-hunt meeting, map, camping/cabin information, cost, etc.  You can go to the park and start scouting anytime it is open.  My brother and I were chosen for this state park hunt several years ago, I could only hunt the first day, he hunted two days, neither one of us saw a deer.  Hope you do better than we did!


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Sep 19, 2014)

Myself, along with 2 other buddies were selected.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Sep 19, 2014)

*fort yargo*

I don't know about the hunt now but we were drawn the first year that they opened it up to hunting. We were drawn for the 2nd hunt the 1st year it was open. Back then there was no limit on the number of deer you could kill like they are now. Me, my wife and my dad were drawn for that hunt and we killed 9 deer the first two hours of the hunt. Man that was a great hunt. The way they did the hunt then was they broke the park up into four sections and you had to sign up for the section you wanted they only allowed so many hunters per section that way people were spread out evenly over the park. We hunted the back section of the park were the gas line right-a-way runs through. The reason I chose that section to hunt was because there were not roads through that section like the rest of the park. You had to do a little walking. Also, about two weeks before the hunt we scouted the park in that section I walked the boundaries of that section and we also drove into the subdivisions around the back side of the park. While driving some of the roads outside the park close to that section I saw a lot of deer feeders in peoples back yards. That's what convinced me to hunt the back section. i don't know if this will help but that is the way it was for the hunt that we hunted. If you killed deer in that section all you had to do was drag them onto the gas line right-a-way and they would come around in a truck and pick you and your deer up and take you back to your vehicle.


----------



## futbolwest (Sep 19, 2014)

*Ft Yargo Hunt*

[/ATTACH]
Hopefully my attachment is here, if not go to YABA ( YArgo Area Bikers Association) which does all of the trail maintenance at For tYargo. You can find a great map of trails there. There is 14 miles or so of bike trails on the blue outer loop and a 6 -7 mile hiking trail which is the yellow inner trail on the map. 
I was also drawn in 2006 and did not know the park as well as I do now; I run and ride bikes there a lot now. I counted 98 shots between day break and lunch on the first day. In 2006 the park and adjoining roads were overrun with deer but not anymore, but there is still deer out there. 
I was not drawn this year ! But if I were I would hunt on the east side of the lake just off the yellow trail between the gravel work barn rd for Will o Way Camp and the gravel Boys Home Rd. If you look at the map closely there is a short green trail  that carries you back to the yellow  trail. Take this green trail off the paved road down to the yellow trail. Thick as crap but opens up into hardwood as you approach the yellow trail. I always jump deer here while running. This area is behind a food plot on the main paved road. 

The biggest deer killed on the first hunt in 2006 ( a good 13 pointer) was killed across the paved Ft Yargo road where state land meets a county park and private land real close to the Asst. Park managers residence. At the safety meeting talk to him. He is a large man named Artie, very nice and informative.   

In 2006 I hunted on the gas line on the south side of the lake and killed 2 does but it was a long walk in an out from the subdivision I parked at. I know a homeowner who backs up to the park property.
Good luck


----------



## Deerhunterjessebunch (Sep 20, 2014)

How do you get selected or register for it?


----------



## merc123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Three of us got selected. As far as I can tell online, all camping is booked.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for the information! I know that they did not have a hunt last year so i am kinda hoping that 2 years of no hunting has helped the deer out. I will be doing alot of scouting here soon. I am lucky enough to only live 30 minutes away so ill be staying at home and just driving. i was almost thinking about using a bow but im not sure yet.


----------



## frosty20 (Sep 21, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 23, 2014)

Email around November 1st and I will let you know what we counted on the park in October. kevin.lowrey@dnr.state.ga.us


----------



## merc123 (Nov 7, 2014)

11 does counted by spotlight up by one of the dams. Doing another one on the 11th he said.

You can pay/register now. You can also reserve camping. Not specific sites except for Yurts but you can say tent camping, pay, then when you get there you just find an open one. 

We scouted today and saw two. Some places have loads of sign, some not so much. 

Anyone know where most people go hunt at?  Not wanting to steal spots as we marked ones we liked with GPS but so we know if we may avoid some areas all together.


----------



## ars71st (Nov 17, 2014)

I picked area 4, not sure what part to hunt. I'm trying to get out there this weekend  or next.
I'm camping both days.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 30, 2014)

ars71st said:


> I picked area 4, not sure what part to hunt. I'm trying to get out there this weekend  or next.
> I'm camping both days.



We picked that also.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 2, 2014)

For any future people that hunt it. They make you follow the laws such as no shots 30 mins before sunrise or 30 mins after sunset. So today you were not allowed to LOAD your gun until 6:55 AM and unloaded at 5:55 PM. 

They ask people not to move before 9:30 AM out of their stand or ground area. Watched guy at 9:04 walk down the pipeline, stop and look, then shoot a doe right inside the woodline.  Ask to be in stand by 4 PM. Nice respectful times I believe. 

Rangers and park managers are nice and helpful. Safety zones are all over.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 2, 2014)

*update*

Any update on what was killed today anyone have any luck?


----------



## merc123 (Dec 2, 2014)

24 deer killed today. Biggest was a 148# 5 point. Same guy also shot a doe. Rest were buttons or does and averaged 50 pounds. I checked at about 6:30 PM how many were killed.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 12, 2014)

Final results:

http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public

Number of Hunters - 46 (85 chosen)

Male Deer - 13

Female Deer - 19

Feral Hogs - 0


----------

